# Finally Sworn In



## Bassil_Inf (2 Oct 2013)

Good day,
I'm happy to announce that I've finally sworn into the CF Reserves! I got my ID Card but didn't get the dog tag as I do not know my blood type lol. Anyhow, good luck to everyone in the process!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Oct 2013)

So you're saying as a "lesson learned" to all that are applying, is that they should ask their doctor/parent/lab what their blood type is so when they get sworn in they can have their ID discs ordered?

Good point.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2013)

I'm pretty sure the CF won't accept you verbally telling them your blood type.  At least I'm pretty sure the Reg F doesn't.


----------



## Teager (2 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the CF won't accept you verbally telling them your blood type.  At least I'm pretty sure the Reg F doesn't.



AFAIK in the Reserves the member is given a form to fill out with the required info for the ID discs. If they are unsure or don't know it is there responsibility to find out and insure accuracy.


----------



## Oscar590 (2 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the CF won't accept you verbally telling them your blood type.  At least I'm pretty sure the Reg F doesn't.


I didn't have my blood type ready on the day I was sworn in (Reserves) as I was still waiting for the results from Canadian Blood Services. When I did receive the information all I had to do was give my unit a call to let them know my blood type and that was that. 

Congrats on being sworn in. Tonight is my first parade night as well, but I haven't received my ID card/disc and any of my kit yet so hopefully I'll get it soon.


----------



## nn1988 (2 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> At least I'm pretty sure the Reg F doesn't.



I am quite curious to know how that is actually administered if verbal reports are not recognized or acknowledged.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2013)

I guess maybe I should have said that regardless of what it says on your dog tags or med records, in an emergent care situation (military or civilian) you will be typed before being given blood.

I knew a guy years ago who had one blood type on his dog tags and a different type on his medical records.



			
				nn1988 said:
			
		

> I am quite curious to know how that is actually administered if verbal reports are not recognized or acknowledged.



How do you mean?   ???  
If Cpl Bloggins wants his driver wheeled course put on his MPRR, you think we're just going to take his word that he has it?  No, we get a course report, either electronic or on paper.


----------



## nn1988 (2 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No, we get a course report, either electronic or on paper.




No, really?  ??? ???

How else would it be if it's not verbal... By "administered" I meant process and not communique.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2013)

Okay, maybe it's the head cold but you've lost me.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, maybe it's the head cold but you've lost me.



What the OP meant was how do else would they accept your blood type if they won't take a verbal account.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2013)

Medical documents.  Whether from the Red Cross or doctor but something on paper, not just their say so.


----------



## nn1988 (2 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, maybe it's the head cold but you've lost me.



I can mail some corticosteroids for the congestion if you'd like.., but I am sure you've got your ways  :nod: :blotto:


----------

